
Show HN: A client portal for freelancers that use Trello - stenuto
http://clientroute.com/
======
stenuto
Hi HN, I've been lurking for over a year, and finally registered for an
account for this shameless plug/request for feedback. I'm excited to be a part
of this great community.

I run a small animated video studio and was tired of my project collaboration
living across several Google Docs, PDFs and 50+ scattered emails... so I built
Clientroute.

It's a client management app aimed at creative freelancers and agencies and
allows their clients to follow easy step-by-step directives as a project
progresses.

The back-end is completely powered by a Trello account and the app grabs
everything it needs from explicitly marked cards. As a client marks to-do
items, leaves comments and uploads files, they'll all appear right in your
Trello boards.

Are there any freelancer/contractors/consultants out there that could provide
any input?

Thanks for checking it out!

~~~
hokus
A video demonstrating the process would be very useful.

------
perelx
I really like your website's design!

